# First Bowl



## kweinert (Mar 2, 2012)

So here are a couple of shots of my first completed bowl.

Yep, needs more practice, no doubt about that.

Still, it looks like a bowl :)

[attachment=2381]

[attachment=2382]

I can see that the transition on the inside needs to be smoother. One thing that might not be as noticeable is that the bottom could have gone down more - it's a bit bottom heavy. The finish needs more work as it's not as clean and smooth as I'd like. I, personally, am not a big fan of the "glassy" look, I like more of a satin finish, but at the same time I don't want to see "grain holes" either. I didn't see them until after I had it finished and off the lathe, which means I need to have a better light setup in the shop.

At any rate, there it is. There's a discussion of it over on the general discussion board (Ever afraid to finish it off?)

Oh, and if there are any guesses as to what kind of wood this is I'd appreciate knowing :)


----------



## phinds (Mar 2, 2012)

beautiful start. keep'm coming.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 2, 2012)

Much nicer than my first! The wood looks a lot like cocobolo to me, but there are a number of rosewoods that can look that way… I feel pretty comfortable calling it a rosewood.

The smooth transitions and continuous curves come with repetition and then more repetition… You're starting point with your first is a lot further along the learning curve than mine. Nice job!


----------



## JMC (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great for a first. My first thought was Rosewood also but whatever it is I love it.


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks nice! My first couple bowls had similar lines but keep at it, after your 3rd or 4th you will be amazed at how much your skill will improve.


----------



## danrs (Mar 4, 2012)

Good looking first bowl. The little chips on the lips can be tough, especially early on (and frustrating too).

Just go with a light touch on the edges.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 5, 2012)

kweinert said:


> So here are a couple of shots of my first completed bowl.
> 
> Yep, needs more practice, no doubt about that.
> 
> ...



Looks pretty good to me. I have only tried one and it was a disaster so I took my work in a different direction. Maybe I will get the nerve to try again someday.


----------

